# Wade and his JCM800,., $500 or $100 or whatever tomorrow



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


It's either a steal of a deal or a moneypit.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

SG-Rocker said:


> It's either a steal of a deal or a moneypit.
> 
> View attachment 342010


I'd take that gamble.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Two knobs and a handle missing. I’d offer $50 and see if he bites.


----------



## pipestone62 (Nov 14, 2013)

Too good to be true.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Some people just can't take a photograph to save their life, never mind to make something presentable for selling. Talk about inviting lowball offers.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

gfilan said:


> Too good to be true.


You should make a nice, leisurely trip out to Tofield this morning. I need to know how this story ends


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Mooh said:


> Some people just can't take a photograph to save their life, never mind to make something presentable for selling. Talk about inviting lowball offers.


Or he's super proud of his carpet. A LOT of carpet in that shot.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

JethroTech said:


> Or he's super proud of his carpet. A LOT of carpet in that shot.


Hey Wade, does the carpet match the grille cloth?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

JethroTech said:


> Or he's super proud of his carpet. A LOT of carpet in that shot.


I haven’t seen that much carpet in one photo since sneaking a peek at my older brother’s Playboys back in the’70s.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Real estate bidding wars have crept into guitar gear sales.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

gfilan said:


> Too good to be true.


yea, sometimes. but sometimes you end up with a nice 50 watt JMP head for $300. the Wades of the world are notorious wildcards


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

vadsy said:


> yea, sometimes. but sometimes you end up with a nice 50 watt JMP head for $300. the Wades of the world are notorious wildcards


Don’t you live around Edmonton? Go check it out!


----------



## mnfrancis (May 24, 2010)

This ad was originally listing it for $100 non-functioning !!!!!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> yea, sometimes. but sometimes you end up with a nice 50 watt JMP head for $300. the Wades of the world are notorious wildcards


And Tofield can be a little iffy too. One of those places that looks close on the map, but seems to take forever to get there. Lot's of places sell replacement circuit boards for those amp I believe.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Right there between the transfer station, aka dump, and the bottle depot.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

In speaking with the seller, the amp is non-functioning and the headshell is broken due to a fall.

So factor in the likelihood of a new headshell (`$500), full retube ($150) and cap job ($160) at a minimum. Also the faded grill cloth would suggest it's a 85-86 model so it could be the latter version with fewer filter caps which some say thins out the amp's tone.

It might be a good candidate for a keeper if you're handy and can do the work yourself and aren't obsessed with it being bone stock, but not a flipper.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

numb41 said:


> Don’t you live around Edmonton? Go check it out!


no need. I’m covered and Tofield can be an odd place, I try and just drive through


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

JethroTech said:


> Or he's super proud of his carpet. *A LOT of carpet in that shot*.


Turn
The 
Phone
Sideways!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Why can't someone trying to sell something take a second to figure out the best pic to post? Who follows the "one of done" photography method when selling something online? It's like he developed it from film and it was the last shot on the roll! "_Well, it's gonna have to do till I can get to the Shoppers to buy another cartridge of 110 film!"_

Have some pride man!!! 

but... meh... what do I know. It clearly worked cause the ad's down.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd buy it sight unseen for 400.


----------

